# Red Beans & Rice(crock pot)



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

1


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Here is my Grandma's version of Red Beans and rice... 



1 smoked sausage (hillshire farms preferred)



1 small onion



1 lb hamburger



2 cans of red kidney beans



1 lg can of tomato paste



1 can water.



1 Hot sauce



Chop the sausage set aside, chop the onion and combine with hamburger and brown burger.

Blacken the sausage in a flying pan, high heat for a shot period of time, just enough to make the slices blacken and curl. In another sauce pan add the beans, tomato paste and water and meat. Let simmer 45 min. Add hot sauce to taste. Serve with a side of rice and garlic bread... mmmm makes me think of home..


----------

